# Building switches with AC tie sections.



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I just had to share this.
I enjoy building my own switches. But I have had problems with movement and getting out of gauge.
So Lewis was kind enough to send me a set of #6 tie sections and see if it will help me.


woow, talk about time saving.








Tonight I thought I might just mess around with it a little. then in no time I had all the rail cut and bent. (using one side of my AC rail bender.}


I have lots of older ,extra rail.










Rail is like gold.
What I plan to do this weekend is check each rail, drill and tape it. Then use my casting stuff to fill in the frog. (using clay to hold it till it dries)










I don't know why I did not think of this way back.
I may see if I can buy couple dozen of each tie plates from Aristo .
I also have bent the rails alittle to creat a curve coming off the #6 on other ones.


Keep in mind I am all onboard RC and I don't need wiring.
Maybe this might catch on, You can always buy the frogs if you want to go that way.


This is the help I did not know I needed.
I am a really happy camp tonight.


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

Marty, 
Those switches look great. I can hardly wait to see them.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Realisticly this is cost effective for a few of us. The rail I am using is from a few years ago when I was buying it at $3 or less per ft.
Now if I had to go out now and buy 1 20' dia curve=$24,,1 36" $18,, tie section, $20, switch machine $15. I'd have $77 in a #6. Which was the street price back when they came out.
As for time is money. I value my time. Yet I value the entertainment value of this "WOOOW factor" hobby.
I enjoy tring things and learning. Thats why I share it with you.
Many of my home made once are not #6 , they are curved 20' dia, and many are made just for their spot.
Its just another aspect of this great hobby to try.
I will get a finished photo later.


I was out of black resin so i plan to paint the rail anyway.


















This one is ready to install.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nicely done, Marty. Sure glad you were able the get it figured out.

It looks great.


----------



## fsfazekas (Feb 19, 2008)

Marty, 

This is fantastic! The biggest issue with switches is that it's just too expensive to buy these #6 monsters from retailers. So do you think that AC is going to be willing to sell sets of switch ties? At a resonable price I think they'd get some good sales numbers. If AC won't do that maybe some enterprising men will develop the idea. It'd be nice to see a few sizes offered #4 - ?? #10 maybe? I know that there are switch kits available but...I am not sure if any exist that are "slip on" plastic ties...


----------



## Jack - Freshwater Models (Feb 17, 2008)

If a UV resistant plastic of proper thickness and durometer was available at a good price one could saw out ties and pre drill holes for spikes. Alternately I would think that pre-bent rail on wood ties would work with Sunset Valley spikes. I have thought of using my cnc router to cut switch ties but it wouldn't be cost effective for mass production. 

Currently available switches may seem expensive but I think you have to sell a lot of switches to pay off the tooling. 

Jack


----------



## fsfazekas (Feb 19, 2008)

The whole point here is that the AC ties do not need to be cut/drilled/spiked, etc. Form the rails, insert and go. I've handspiked switches on wooden ties and while satisfied with them this would be a whole lot easier.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

To be Frank 

sorry, Lewis has not replied to my e-mails on if I could buy a dozen or so of each. I'd buy more and sale them if it would cut cost and I knew folks would want them. 
And yes, NOT spiking is the key. 
I took some of USAT #6s and stripped part of the ties off and installed AC ties to blend better with my track. I'm not into mixing ties. 
And you can always cut the one side if need be.


----------

